# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [17-12-17] UMTv2 - GSM v4.5 - Oppo Network / Region Unlock

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool v2 - GSM v4.5 Innovative and Intelligent*     _Added:_ *Oppo Qualcomm Network / Region Unlock* - Shall work on all Oppo Qualcomm Devices. - Need to connect device in Diag Mode. - Goto Oppo Tab, tick New Method in Network / Region Unlock and click Unlock Button.   *Added MSVCx100.dll in Setup to avoid issue*  *
Some Bugs Fixed *  *WARNING : 
ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO        ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR        ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE        RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES   PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download: - Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].     SUCCESS STORIES? Long List of Success Stories can not be put here.    PLEASE        DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND        SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE DELETED IMMEDIATELY.  FOR THANKS, USE ONLY THANKS BUTTON.  
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------


## Dz_soft

Hello how to use this tool

----------

